# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  We gonna kick yo' Swedish butts!

## Jasper May

Tomorrow, EC quarter-finals, Holland-Sweden. Da fight is on.

----------


## Kamion

You think you have a chance?I have two words for you: Zlatan Ibrahimovic..

----------


## Jasper May

Beh: van Nistelrooij, Seedorf. By the way, if there are any Czechs in here; thanks!!

----------


## Feline

SVERIGE ! SVERIGE !
(though i'm half dutch, heheh)

----------


## Kamion

shit

----------


## Jasper May

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!   ::   
That Zlatan of yours sure needs glasses.   ::

----------


## Kamion

The dutch crowd was disturbing him... And we should have won before the penalties, both Ljungberg and Larsson were extremely close.   
van Nistelrooij didn

----------


## waxwing

Well, if it helps Kamion, I know how you feel   ::   ::  
I watched England-Portugal in a local bar. 
You should have heard the howls of laughter when Beckham missed.  ::

----------

